# show shirt contest!



## qhorse917 (Dec 23, 2010)

i love to see western show shirts. i want to see your most beautiful, bling filled shirts. contest ends december 24th.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Let's see.....

P.S.--maybe extend the date a bit more, lots of people aren't on in one day ;-)


----------



## qhorse917 (Dec 23, 2010)

good point lets make it january 8th.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Oh what the heck, I'll post all of mine  I apologize in advance if they're huge


----------



## spanish2speaker (Dec 23, 2010)

those are really pretty i luv the black one!!! YAY SPARKLES!!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks, that's the only one I bought new LOL. The other ones I bought secondhand from a really competetive graduated 4-Her


----------



## spanish2speaker (Dec 23, 2010)

they are pretty colors


----------



## qhorse917 (Dec 23, 2010)

i hate a black ans white shirt too. black and white looks good with almost every horses its classic and it stands out


----------



## qhorse917 (Dec 23, 2010)

my black and white shirt


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Here is my show shirt!


----------

